# Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List ('09-'10)



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

[See 2nd Post for Instructions/Comments]

*** Recent Updates are in BLUE ***

*Cancelled
(Gone forever from the networks!)
__________________*
*The Beautiful Life* (CW)
*Defying Gravity* (ABC) *
*Eastwick* (ABC) *
*Dollhouse* (FOX) *
*Hank* (ABC)
*The Jay Leno Show* (NBC) (ef. 2/9)

* Network may still be burning off remaining episodes.

*Off the Schedule
(yanked or on hiatus, but don't delete your season pass...
there might be more to come)
__________________*
*Three Rivers* (CBS)

*Moved
(Hey! Where'd that show go? New Day & Time)
__________________*
*Southland* (NBC) [TNT 1/12/2010 @10pm]

*Replacements
(Here, give these new shows a try)
__________________*

*Chopping Block
(Shows with negative signs, but whose fate has yet to be decided)
__________________*
*Numb3rs* (CBS)

*Retiring
(Shows that are finishing this season and won't return)
__________________*
*Ugly Betty* (ABC)
*Lost* (ABC)


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Greetings all. Welcome to the 2009-2010 C.M.R. List! I started up this format back for the '04-'05 season (I think that was the first time), and another member (Vito the TiVo) has done a great job of keeping things going for the past few years. However, I'm back and I'll do my part to keep things up to date as possible. 

What is this list for? This list is a one stop shop for all the changes to the broadcast network shows for this season. That is, all the shows on NBC,CBS,ABC,Fox,CW.

Please HELP! When you get information on a show POST IT. If you don't want to post, send me a PM. I will regularly (hopefully) update the first post with all the new information. If you can post a source for your information, that would be helpful to.

Please do however try to keep the "chatter" down to a minimum as people tend to set up notifications for threads like this (and don't want to get them unnecessary).


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Okay, we're back by popular demand .. I want to stress that this thread NEEDS your support. Please post updates as you find them. Also, if someone could track down all the stuff that's already happened for the season and post it.. I'll get that first post updated ASAP .. otherwise .. I'll try to do what I can on it myself tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Canceled:
*The Beautiful Life* on CW was canceled after only a couple of episodes.
*Southland* on NBC was canceled before the second season ever began. There has been talk that it may be resurrected on TNT, but nothing official yet.
I think it was you in the other thread that said *Trauma* has been canceled by NBC, but that the final 8 episodes were still scheduled to air.

Not on, but coming back:
*Scrubs* will return on ABC on Dec. 1
*Better Off Ted* will return on ABC Dec. 8.
*Chuck* will return on NBC in early January.
*Rules of Engagement* will return to CBS sometime.
Of course, there are the standard Winter/Spring returns, like *24*, *American Idol*, *Lost*, etc.

Moved:
*Dollhouse* has been pulled from the schedule on FOX during November sweeps, but will be returning in December with two eps each Friday until all 13 ordered eps have been shown. Given the ratings, it's highly unlikely that there will be any further episodes ordered after that, and the show will simply end.

Not sure if this thread usually covers new shows that haven't started yet, but *Parenthood* is scheduled to begin on NBC sometime this spring, after being pulled from the Fall schedule due to Maura Tierney's breast cancer. She's been replaced by Lauren Graham.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Given the ratings, it's highly unlikely that there will be any further episodes [of Dollhouse] ordered after that, and the show will simply end.


I didn't think this thread was for speculation, but rather a single place to get *confirmed* information about show changes...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Trauma has been effectively canceled, with NBC not picking up the second half of its season. The remaining episodes out of the original order of 13 shows will still be aired, it looks like.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I didn't think this thread was for speculation, but rather a single place to get *confirmed* information about show changes...


That's why I listed it in my post under Moved rather than under Canceled. But since the OP has a Chopping Block section, it could safely be listed there as well.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ABC pulled *Defying Gravity* off the air back in September (last 5 episodes not aired in the US)


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's why I listed it in my post under Moved rather than under Canceled. But since the OP has a Chopping Block section, it could safely be listed there as well.


For the record .. please feel free to post information about a show having problems .. I'll check it out, and if it seems to me like its on the Chopping Block, that's where it'll go. For example, *Dollhouse* has been promised its 13 episodes, but it really doesn't look like there will be any more.. and its been pulled from the schedule during sweeps. That makes it a classic Chopping Block candidate.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Southland got picked up by TNT... it'll start airing in January on Tuesday nights at 10pm.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Just finishing the story regarding Southland: This essentially just constitutes burn-off at this time. TNT has not agreed to order any additional episodes; they're just going to broadcast the ones that have already been ordered by NBC. Of course, if it does really well, we'll see more episodes, I'm sure.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Not sure how this fits here but,

*'Numb3rs' season gets shortened*

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2009/11/numb3rs-season-gets-shortened.html

" According to Variety, CBS has reduced the season's order from 22 to 16, making room at midseason for the return of familiar fare like "Flashpoint" and new shows "Undercover Boss" and "The Bridge." "

- - - -

On the Chopping Block ?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Eastwick is not getting renewed.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Add Hank to the cancelled list!

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=8380


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

dilbert27 said:


> Add Hank to the cancelled list!
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=8380


I thought I'd give this a try and got about 5-10 minutes into the first episode. Even that short amount of time was brutal.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Time to move Dollhouse from the "Copping Block" to "Cancelled".

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/11/11/this-just-in-dollhouse-axed/


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

*Trauma* (NBC) has been un-cancelled. (I've removed it from the list)


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/391140-TNT_Cancels_Raising_the_Bar_.php

'*Raising the Bar*' (TNT) - Cancelled !

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/ar...n_44/Farewell_CBS_s_Three_Rivers_runs_dry.asp

'*Three Rivers*' (CBS) - On hiatus.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Thanks for the update .. I've added *Three Rivers*. A reminder though that this thread does not deal with cable network programming.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

MirclMax said:


> [See 2nd Post for Instructions/Comments]
> 
> *** Recent Updates are in BLUE ***
> 
> ...


A bit moot now but Monk should be in the retiring category


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

rondotcom said:


> A bit moot now but Monk should be in the retiring category


Once again, this thread does not deal with cable network programming.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Lots of rumors and uncertainties with this one .. but I'm posting it nonetheless .. and happily as well... The Jay Leno Show has been added to the Chopping Block.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

MirclMax said:


> Lots of rumors and uncertainties with this one .. but I'm posting it nonetheless .. and happily as well... The Jay Leno Show has been added to the Chopping Block.


And now its official. Out of primetime, as it should be.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

UGLY BETTY has just been canceled by ABC and this season's show order has been cut from 22 to 20 episodes.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> UGLY BETTY has just been canceled by ABC and this season's show order has been cut from 22 to 20 episodes.


Thanks for the update. I've added it (and Lost) to the "Retiring" list ..


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Why are _Dollhouse_ and _Ugly Betty_ in different categories again?

They were both announced as not getting picked up. Both had their orders cut. Both haven't finished showing all episodes yet.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

You know, I was so sure someone was going to ask about that .. that I almost wrote about it in my last message ...

Consider part of it subjective, I can accept that. However, while the headlines are that Ugly Betty has been canceled, the truth is .. it just isn't being picked up for another season. Yes, they also cut back their order a couple of episodes. But it really has to do with *how* its being taken off the air .. Here's a quote about the decision on this show ..



> "We've mutually come to the difficult decision to make this Ugly Betty's' final season," a joint statement from executive producer Silvio Horta and ABC president Steve McPherson reads. "And (we) are announcing now as we want to allow the show ample time to write a satisfying conclusion. We are extremely proud of this groundbreaking series, and felt it was important to give the fans a proper farewell.


And while Fox was apparently nice enough (if not contractually obligated) to air the rest of what they had for Dollhouse ... certainly it had its legs chopped out from under it right from the get go ... It was (barely brought back for the 2nd season and they knew they were done a few episodes into the season.

I guess the part that I would hang my hat on here is the reported "mutual decision" between the network and the show's producer to make this the final season of Ugly Betty .. and thus it is retiring. Whereas with Dollhouse, clearly it was one sided.

[Note: Please do not discuss any plot points from either of these shows .. and please send me a PM if you want to just tell me I'm wrong] 

Cheers all.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for keeping this thread up to date, MirclMax.

Here are a few more updates for the OP:
-The Jay Leno Show's final episode has now been moved to 2/9 rather than 2/11 (Olympics start on 2/12).

Replacements:
NBC:
-Parenthood
-The Marriage Ref
ABC:
-The Deep End
CBS:
-Undercover Boss (premieres after the Super Bowl)
FOX:
-Human Target
-Past Life

Chopping Block:
CBS:
-Cold Case
ABC:
-the forgotten
-Scrubs
-Better Off Ted
-The Deep End
NBC:
-Heroes
-Mercy
-Trauma
FOX:
-'Til Death
-Brothers
CW:
-Melrose Place


----------



## Bluegreenstars (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone know if they killed off the show Life?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Bluegreenstars said:


> Anyone know if they killed off the show Life?


Yes, it made last year's list.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=405562


----------



## gregbennett (Nov 1, 2002)

According to Ausiello, Past Life has been cancelled by Fox.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

From the linked article,

"Fox says _Past Life_ will return to the schedule at a later date, which is code for "Summer Fridays!" "

Maybe not technically cancelled, but effectively.

At least I didn't waste any time watching and can free up space on my DVR!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I see that attitude all the time on this board and I can't for the life of my understand it.

If you think the show is good, why would you be any less likely to watch it if it were canceled? I know I'd rather watch a few episodes of a show I liked that many episodes of a show I didn't like.

Perhaps there is a case to be made for a show like _Harper's Island_, which is set to be a season-long mystery, but for most episodic series, I don't see the point...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just happen to catch on The Today Show this morning:

MOVED:
Law and Order is moving to Mondays at 10 pm
(except tonight 3/1 they have a special 2-hour slot starting at 9).

Makes me wonder if there are any other mid-season moves / schedule programming changes I haven't heard about...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lincoln Heights has been canceled.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I just happen to catch on The Today Show this morning:
> 
> MOVED:
> Law and Order is moving to Mondays at 10 pm
> ...


Due to the cancelation of "The Jay Leno Show" and now the end of the Olympics, NBC's 10ET/9CT hour will be new across the board.

Monday: "Law & Order"
Tuesday: "Parenthood" (new series)
Wednesday: "L&O: SVU" (reruns of SVU will air at 9/8)
Thursday: "The Marriage Ref" (new series)
Friday: "Dateline" (actually begins at 9/8, will be 2 hours)

Sundays are all new, with "Dateline" at 7/6, new game show "Minute to Win It" at 8/7 and a new season of "Celebrity Apprentice" for 2 hours at 9/8.

Also new on NBC on Friday at 8/7 starting March 5 will be a new reality show called "Who Do You Think You Are?" "Friday Night Lights" returns for its fourth season on Friday, April 30 at 8/7 after "Who" completes its run.

Other networks:

CBS:
Beginning tonight (Monday, March 1) is the new season of "Rules of Engagement" on CBS at 8:30/7:30. "Accidentally on Purpose" is moving to Wednesdays at 8:30 beginning March 31, after "Gary Unmarried" completes its season.

"Miami Medical" debuts on CBS on Friday, April 2 at 10/9 after "Numb3rs" airs its season (and likely series) finale.

ABC:
"FlashForward" returns Thursday, March 18 at 8/7. "The Deep End" is done for the season and likely forever. "V" returns Tuesday, March 30 at 10/9, replacing "the forgotten," which will also likely be done for good. "Dancing With The Stars" returns on Monday, March 22 at 8/7.

FOX:
"Glee" returns Tuesday, April 13 at 9/8. "Fringe" returns Thursday, April 1 at 9/8. "Sons of Tucson" premieres on Sunday, March 14 at 8:30/7:30, bumping "The Cleveland Show" back an hour to 9:30/8:30, which will in turn replace "American Dad" (presumably done for the season).

I'm sure there are more things I haven't included, but that's everything I know about coming up on the broadcast networks.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Not that anyone cares, but didn't Nip Tuck end its run last night? Some would say it ended 2-3 years ago and then carried on a dead zombie rotting corpse.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Big Deficit said:


> Not that anyone cares, but didn't Nip Tuck end its run last night? Some would say it ended 2-3 years ago and then carried on a dead zombie rotting corpse.


Wish there were some kind of Mod/Karma points I could award you for that comment.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like Flash Forward has been cancelled along with Better off Ted and Scrubs.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

dilbert27 said:


> Looks like Flash Forward has been cancelled along with Better off Ted and Scrubs.


Dang. I liked Better Off Ted.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

According to unverified reports:
Damages has been cancelled by FX

According to unverified reports:
The Wanda Sykes Show is being cancelled by Fox

NBC cancellations so far include:
Law & Order
Heroes
Trauma
Mercy

ABC cancellations so far (some already mentioned by Dilbert above):
FlashForward
Romantically Challenged
Better Off Ted
Scrubs


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Melrose Place has been cancelled by the CW.

Smallville's 10th Season will be its last.

CBS has cancelled 7 shows:
Cold Case
Numbe3rs
Miami Medical
Accidentally on Purpose
New Adventures of Old Christine
Gary Unmarried
Ghost Whisperer


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*2009-2010 Canceled TV Shows*

Each photo has a list of canceled shows for that network at the bottom of the page.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...eled-tv-shows-pictures,0,1948030.photogallery


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm probably totally alone, but I'm very bummed at the cancellation of Christine. I really enjoyed that show. Gary Unmarried to a lesser extent, but I'm still bummed.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Will all episodes of happy Town be aired? I have 3 or 4 backlogged and don't want to watch if there won't be an ending.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

tiams said:


> Will all episodes of happy Town be aired? I have 3 or 4 backlogged and don't want to watch if there won't be an ending.


It's supposed to come back in July

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/06/1...saga-total-eclipse-of-the-heart-special/54611


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Town any good? The previews for it reminded of a Stephen King miniseries (peaked my interest) but when I found out that it was going to be a series I admit that it looked too weird to follow.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Happy Town any good? The previews for it reminded of a Stephen King miniseries (peaked my interest) but when I found out that it was going to be a series I admit that it looked too weird to follow.


Steaming pile of crap; already canceled after 2 episodes aired and just burning off episodes. 8 were made. The last 2 will air some Saturday later in the summer.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Happy Town any good? The previews for it reminded of a Stephen King miniseries (peaked my interest) but when I found out that it was going to be a series I admit that it looked too weird to follow.


It was pretty bad - I cancelled my SP after one episode...


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

The last episode of Three Rivers on CBS was advertised as the SERIES FINALE. So, can we now move this to the cancelled list?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> According to unverified reports:
> Damages has been cancelled by FX


Damages has been picked up by DIRECT TV only. So, I guess it's DVD or something else for those of us who don't have DIRECT TV.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/07/19/damages-saved-from-cancellation-by-directv/57618


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

CBS cancelled "The Bridge" 

source "The Futon Critic"


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am not surprised.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Didn't even know CBS had a show called "The Bridge." Was it just a summer show?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes, Canadian police show.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

MirclMax said:


> Once again, this thread does not deal with cable network programming.


This is an awesomely useful thread, Max. It's a shame no cable info - most of my fave shows are on cable . Would you consider making a companion cable shows thread, if you make a new thread for the 2010/2011?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Thank you for your kind words. I do think that this thread is a wonderful tool.. and I'm all in favor of a separate thread for cable shows.. That being said, this thread needs to be retired (unstickied) .. and I'm happy to let someone else once again take reins and start up a 2010-2011 one .. I think it deserves more attention then I gave it this past year, and more than I would imagine I would in the upcoming year. So if there is some dedicated person out there who wants to step up .. there are plenty of back years to look through to see what its all about ...

Cheers all.


----------

